# Action Thread: The Barbastan Crusade - Behind Enemy Lines



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*The Barbastan Crusade - Behind Enemy Lines​*

_"In the darkness all men are equal, save those that embrace it."_​
~Kayvaan Shrike, Shadow Captain of the Raven Guard 3rd Company​









_It is the fifty-fourth year of the Barbastan Crusade, an ongoing battle in a seemingly endless war which pitted the Imperial forces from all aspects of their arsenal, from the mighty Adeptus Astartes to the Sisters of Battle, against the seemingly endless warband of the Tyrant of Badab himself, Huron Blackheart, who has also made a temporary alliance with other Chaos forces in order to conquer the Barbastan Worlds. The Raven Guard were one of the many chapters that responded to the conquest of Huron Blackheart, dispatching the second company under command of the fearsome Aajz Solari to aid other Chapters which included the likes of Salamanders, Space Wolves and Silver Skulls. 

The Barbastan Crusade thrusts the participants headfirst into one of the most important wars at the end of the forty-first millennium, and in this particular roleplay, Behind Enemy Lines, the focus picks up after a Raven Guard attack has gone horribly wrong, and the only survivors of this assault are seven Adeptus Astartes, who are now stranded several miles behind enemy lines, and with all vox-links jammed, the Raven Guard must do the impossible on the world of Thorodon Major, and that is to journey into the heart of the nearby Chaos-controlled Fortress Fort Indomitable, and with but six astartes, stand up against a whole outpost of traitors, renegades and worse._​
The Raven Guard were in trouble, and Sergeant Korvis had known this long before he crawled out of the smouldering wreckage that had previously been the Thunderhawk _Corax’s Honour_, that had been assigned to their small force for this mission. It had been a glorious craft that was truly deserving of its title, having deployed Squad Korvis safely to the battlefield before in many encounters, and now, for it to be destroyed here and now, in this location, was not right. The Thunderhawk deserved a much nobler death than being hit by nearby enemy anti-air missiles, as it still had several years of service to the Raven Guard left in it. 

Speaking into his vox-communicator embedded in his helmet, the veteran Sergeant responded, ++Squad Korvis, report in. Squad Korvis, report in. Is anybody out there?++

There was no response. Crawling out of the wreckage with a frown on his battle-scarred face, the Sergeant observed the terrain. There were trees, trees everywhere in such close range that informed Korvis that this must be some sort of jungle terrain. Utilising his helmet scanner for enemy threats, the Raven Guard detected that there were several approaching from the rear of his position, behind the Thunderhawk, using the gap that had been created by the crashed transport as a means of navigating through the dense jungle terrain. There was fifty cultists, poorly armed, approaching the Raven Guard, but they were still a threat. the HUD in Korvis' helmet he had a full loadout of bolt-pistol shots left, having been resupplied before the mission had begun. 

They were quite far away in the distance, about three miles away but gaining rapidly. With no time to waste, the Sergeant checked his HUD once more, and the life signs informed him that the impact had caused casualties amongst his squad, and it was not just _Corax's Honour_ that wouldn't see another battle again. Brothers Reyon, Lenux and Kai had fallen. Like the Thunderhawk, they didn't deserve such a fate. They deserved more honourable deaths, thought Korvis. Much more honourable fates than this.

Scanning the surrounding area once more, he detected that six of his brothers were climbing to their feet slowly and wearily, checking their own equipment and getting their bearings, no doubt coming to terms that three of their battle brothers would not fight another battle. Knowing that Reyon, Lenux and Kai were now with the Emperor, the Sergeant waited until Tev, Shaan, Korvus, Cletie, Roath and Reshi, his surviving squadmates, had joined him before speaking."Tev, Korvus, collect the geneseed from the bodies of the fallen. They are with the Emperor now." 

He didn't catch their responses as they went about their tasks. Once they returned from their tasks, Korvis continued, fully aware that the enemy were gaining fast. Soon they would be in shooting range. _No_, thought the Sergeant. _'That is not the Raven Guard way. We do not engage enemy cultists in open battle. There could be more reinforcements waiting. And every load of ammunition counts.'_

"Sergeant, what our are plans of action? Do we engage?" asked one Astartes. Korvis did not catch who had said it, but evidently, the warrior had not thought what the Sergeant had.

"No," disagreed Korvis. "We don't know how many of them are out there. For now, we withdraw. Wait in the shadows. We are only four miles from our primary objective - _Fort Indomitable_. We will continue through the jungle. Take as much as you can and be quick about it, we do not want the enemy using Raven Guard weapons."

The Astartes responded with the positive. For now, they would withdraw. But each warrior was thinking along the same lines. Their brothers would be avenged. The Chaos scum would pay dearly for the lives that they had cost today.

GM's Notes: Okay, so apologies for this, but a huge thanks to Darkreever and Santaire for giving me some advice about this. Hopefully I won't screw things up again, and once again, apologies for those that are going to have to re-work their updates. 

All: Like the first attempt, this is an introduction post to get you used to the style of roleplay that I will be conducting. It won't all be like this though, as as the game goes on, things will change, variables will be added, and well... you'll have to see for yourself. For now though, Describe your views, and your experiences, of the events that have just taken place.

A few hints: Where do you start the roleplay? Were you knocked unconscious by the attack, or did you manage to not black out throughout the crash-landing? What about the fact that three of your battle brothers have fallen? Were your Astartes close to Reyon, Lenux and Kai - or did they not get on well? Were you rivals? 

++The Emperor Protects++


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Corvane was sitting back when the world erupted into flames. He was thrown about the cabin like a ragdoll as the proud Thunderhawk plummeted to the ground. Somehow he had managed to hold onto his seat as the Thunderhawk made contact with the ground. A few seconds of unbearable grinding was abruptly brought to a haly and Corvane was thrown forwards. He landed heavily on he wall turned floor and lay still. His helmet flickered and his vox was dead. He could feel blood running down his face from where his ear was bleeding. His armour quickly sent effective painkillers to heal the wound and eventually Corvane's helmet resumed normality. Although the vox stayed dead. Corvane looked around for any sign of his brothers and saw to his releif that Brother Reyon was close, lying still as he was. Corvane staggered to his feet and crossed to where Reyon lay. Corvane crouched and rolled the body over before gasping and falling back. Reyon's helmet was crushed completly and there was no chance of survival. Corvane stepped back and searched quickly for his weapons. With his chainsword and bolt pistol in hand Corvane made his way to where light shone in to the wreck of the Thunderhawk. As he clambered out he heard Korvis' voice ring out. He turned to where his sergeant stood and called to him *"I'm am fine Sergeant Korvis. But Brother Reyon is dead. Sergeant, what our are plans of action? Do we engage?"*
"No," disagreed Korvis. "We don't know how many of them are out there. For now, we withdraw. Wait in the shadows. We are only four miles from our primary objective - Fort Indomitable. We will continue through the jungle. Take as much as you can and be quick about it, we do not want the enemy using Raven Guard weapons."
Corvane nodded quickly and turned back to the Thunderhawk. He moved inside quickly and entered what used to be the weapon hold. He grabbed hold of as many weapons he could and carried them out to the rest of the squad.
*"This was all i could take. Although it saddens me to say i beleive that the destruction of the great machine to prevent the cultists form taking our weapons is the best course. I volunteer to perform the task if you should beleive it to be the right course."*
With that Corvane waited for his Seargents orders.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

The gently shuddering of the Thunderhawk was therapeutic to Aethon as he checked his pistol and chainsword, again and again, the habit coming from a deep-rooted obsession for perfection. A quiet whine, not consistent with the background noise, permeated his ears, seconds before a huge explosion consumed the front of the vehicle. Aethon stood, and then promptly was thrown off balance and back into his seat as the Thunderhawk tilted downwards. Numerous alerts were thrown up on the lens of his helmet, and then a third explosion punctured the hull right next to his seat, the explosion ripping a ragged hole the size of a door in the wall. Looking out, the Astartes quickly made the decision to jump out of the falling vehicle. Gunning his jetpack engines, he flew out, but became immediately entangled in the jungle-growth. He was still high when his foot caught and spun him into a tree.

Aethon Tev came around quickly, and saw debris and rubbish litter the ground. Looking around, he saw himself looking at the shadowy, smoky silhouette of a vehicle about fifty feet to his right. _‘Corax’s Honour,’_ he thought disbelievingly, even his Astartes intellect shocked by it, the sheer destruction that had been wrought upon the blessed vehicle. _‘So many times ...’_ Shaking his helmeted head, he came out of his reverie. 
++Seargeant Korvis, sir? Squad Korvis?++ he said into his comm unit, trying to raise anyone. All he got was static, so he cut his comm on. “Dammit,” he muttered, checking the motor on his chainsword by revving it gently. 
++Korvis Squad? Repeat, Korvis Squad++ A doomed attempt, he knew, but he felt it was necessary to try. The dense jungle terrain pulled at his Mk. VI armour, almost as if it was actively resisting his attempts to mobilise himself. 

Remembering his training, Aethon set his helmet to scan the surrounding terrain for enemy movements and also ran a status check on his armour, ensuring he was fully protected against whatever was out there. An alert blinked on his screen, a message screamed across his neural receptors. In an instant, he was on his feet, processing the scene and battle-ready. Endorphins ran through his body, and the thrill had him on the balls of his feet, seeing everything and processing it even quicker than his adopted physiology usually allowed. Aethon made his way to the rest of the squad, gathering his wits and coming to terms with the fact that some of his brothers wouldn’t live to fight again. _‘Three of them ... Three.’_ The thought didn’t seem to process, no matter how many times it raced through his head.

He heard Korvis’ order, and it shocked him out of his reverie. “Yessir!” he responded, far more enthusiastically than he felt, before moving to the broken body of Kai, quickly stripping him of his armour to remove the geneseed. “Emperor be with you,” he murmured, before doing the same with Reynon’s, leaving Lenux, the only dead squad member that Aethon wasn’t really close to, for Korvus to tend to. Whilst his hands didn’t shake as he did so, the process caused an unusual sense of numbness to settle over the Astartes body. He started to think back to previous engagements - 
_Aleron XIV ... Aethon lay on the ground, stunned by a shot to his helmet chest, rupturing some primary systems that had forced him to reboot his systems. A platoon of cultists approached cautiously, and he anxiously awaited his systems to start up, ready to kill them. And then, just as they reached him, lasguns and various heavy weapons primed, the sound of multiple blasts, bolts, resonated through his helmet, and then the whir of chainswords, revving as they tore flesh and armour, hit him. A grim smile crossed his face and he got the message - *System Performance - 52% (Suitable)* - and climbed to his feet ..._

_*Proximity Alert - Hostiles - 2 Miles.*_ The message flashed across his visor and through his brain, and again, shook him out of his reverie. He checked his monitors, and gathered the clips from Reynon’s and Kai’s bolt pistols. He then started moving off into the depths of the jungle, trying to do so as stealthily as possibly, constantly checking his sensors and scanners. 

*EDITED: IS THIS STILL OK?*


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Fire flared up a Alesso, causing him to step away from the onrushing wall of flame. He staggered towards the cockpit of the juddering thunderhawk, intending to ask the pilot for the damage report. But before he made it half way, the thunderhawk flipped sideways and hit the ground with crushing force. 

Shaking his head, trying to clear the ringing in his ears and the incessant beeping of the various damage notices in his helmet HUD. He looked over to Kai's seat, seeing the battle brother lying face down, motionless. Alesso hurried over to him, crouching by the warrior. There was no indication of life, nothing to show that the battle brother still survived. Alesso turned Kai around pulled off his helmet and was met with wide, open, lifeless eyes. His arm and legs had been severed, he was clearly dead. Alesso was too stunned to react. _Kai, dead. Not possible_. He couldn't fathom it. Eventually he brought himself together, kneeling over Kai's body, he got to work. 

He heard sergeant Korvis * "We don't know how many of them are out there. For now, we withdraw. Wait in the shadows. We are only four miles from our primary objective - Fort Indomitable. We will continue through the jungle. Take as much as you can and be quick about it, we do not want the enemy using Raven Guard weapons."* _Four miles from fort Indomitable?_ Alesso was shocked, but didn't show it. 

Alesso clambered out of _Corax's Honour_, scrambling over the flaming hull. _Kai was dead_, he couldn't get the image out of his mind. The brother he had stood alongside for over fifty years, dead. Alesso heard the Sergeant order Tev and Korvus to collect the gene-seeds from the fallen, a duty that is usually gifted to the Apothecaries, drawing the Gene seed from fallen battle brothers. Alesso had taken the necessary gear from his fallen comrade, both frag grenades, all three krak grenades and additional ammunition for his bolt pistol. He had also replaced his chainblade with Kai's, though the difference was minimal. Kai had always been ready to assault, hungry for close-quarters combat, he would have been disappointed not to let his blade taste heretic flesh on this campaign.
Alesso checked the other squad members, listening over the vox for their calls. Neither Lenux or Reyon replied, surely they couldn't be dead too?

Down behind the thunderhawk, Alesso was under less immediate danger, so he used his helmet's mapping display to confirm their position. Sector Three-Five-Nine. Eighteen miles from front line. Twenty four miles from forward base. Four miles from Target: Fort Indomitable. 

Looking back over where the enemy were approaching, using his advanced targeting systems built into his helmet. Fifty heretics, too many for the squad to combat in their current, shell-shocked state. He turned towards the forest, moving away from the approaching heretics and checking his weapons. 


OOC: This OK?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Korvus awoke with a sharp sensation of pain in his temple, gritting his teeth together as he rose up, steadying himself against a beam of metal hanging from the wreckage. Sucking in a breath he cursed and rubbed his temple, if he'd had any knowledge of his biology beyond what he'd been bothered to ask the Apothecaries about he would have performed some tests to see if his performance was inhibited. But there was no time for that, if he wasn't up to it he'd be dead very soon and that would be that. Most would consider that callous and fatalistic but Korvus considered it to be realism, he was going to die in some battle eventually and there was no reason it might not be this one. Space Marines didn't all die killing the leader of an enemy invasion in heroic last stands against impossible odds, some just took a bolt to the head and dropped or got charred in an explosion, like this one.

Opening his eyes he surveyed the Thunderhawk wreckage and kept himself from groaning. A great machine, meaning it was head and shoulders above most people, dead without even seeing what had actually killed it. Looking at some of the impact marks and debris it was clearly a surface-to-air missile designed to kill gunships, a heavy one if it could bring down a Thunderhawk with only one shot. Corax's Honour was gone, and while Korvus rarely cared if any of his battle-brothers died he felt sad for the machine that had ferried them. It couldn't be fixed, and would rot here in a shallow grave until cultists stripped what metal remained to make crap body armor and flimsy fortifications. Amateurs, he thought to himself.

He noticed that others were rising around them, but three were missing. Korvus mentally shrugged as he deduced who the dead were, Reynon and Kai had never really bothered him though Lenux had been an ass and worse he hadn't nearly been as competent as he'd often boasted. Korvus wouldn't miss him, nor would he miss Reynon and Kai though he was not happy to see them go. The sergeant turned to look at him and Korvus nodded briefly, he respected the sergeant as much as he could really respect anyone. He was a hardass but he got results and wasn't incompetent or a glory-hound like many marines, that alone was enough for Korvus to at least consider him worth something, not a great deal but enough that he wouldn't be better use as a servitor.

_*"Tev, Korvus, collect the geneseed from the bodies of the fallen. They are with the Emperor now."*_

*"Yeah sure, assuming there's anything left to collect."* Korvus sighed, gathering gene-seed was not something he enjoyed. It made him seem like he cared more than he actually did about the men around him, but it had to be done. He clambered back into the wreckage to find the bodies, Lenux was the easiest to find and to write off. A metal beam had pierced his head and most of his neck, with that and the exposed chest cavity even a brain-dead initiate could tell that his gene-seed was as dead as he was. Moving further into the smoky interior Reynon was slumped across his seat, the top half of his crushed head several feat away from his body. Reaching for his cutter Korvus pushed back the head unceremoniously, he doubted any of them really gave a damn how their bodies were treated anymore contrary to what the Chaplains preached, and cut into the throat carefully. It was like operating on a nuclear reactor, you had to be very careful not to trip anything that would make it go boom and kill you horribly. The two bundles of black fibre were easy to locate, though harder to extract safely. With some precision, and the ability to focus even under artillery fire, Korvus gently extracted the bundles and placed them into a canister at his belt. Kai was not far away, his legs severed along with his right arm, face down in a deep pool of blood. Flipping him over Korvus repeated the procedure and extracted the gene-seed, placing it in the second canister.

Emerging from the Thunderhawk Korvus tapped into his vox and reached the Sergeant, he heard the order to fall back and prepared to do so even as he blinked the reply rune into activation and updated his status. *"Reynon and Kai's gene-seeds are here, Lenux's is crushed. No big loss really, now can I hand these things off to someone else, preferably someone less likely to forget about them?"*


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Like a stone dropped from the side of a cliff; it was the best way Cleite could describe what was happening to him in these moments. He tried to gain some form of control, but these attempts were often robbed from him by fleeting consciousness. Events, all of the last few minutes, rushed across the warrior’s mind as he recalled how he had come to be free-falling from the sky.

The thunderhawk had been riding fast and low, using the tree-line to hamper most surveillance in order to better transports its payload. The ‘payload’, Cleite and the other members of squad Korvis, had been going through final weapon checks; Cleite himself had just stowed his chainsword in the vessels gripping at this side, his bolt pistol already in its holster on his hip. Much was dark in the transports main hold, for why would warriors like these need much in the way of light when they could see fine in near pitch?

Without warning though, the thunderhawk lurched to the side in a violent buck as if to avoid something. The maneuver tossed sergeant Korvis from his feet, and Cleite had reacted without truly thinking. Rather than assess what was going on, the warrior had instead slammed the release on the grav couch restraints and made to stand. And it was at that moment that whatever the thunderhawk had been attempting to dodge struck home, and a decent chunk of ceramite and adamantium was blown from the transports side.

Blindsided by the damage, Cleite was unable to prevent himself from being sucked out the hole and into the open air; only just avoiding colliding with the ships wing after smashing his helmeted head against the side of the ragged hole on his way out.

He was like a stone dropped from the side of a cliff, tumbling without grace or care and fading in and out of consciousness while a genetically enhanced brain let loose a swath of chemical to keep Cleite alive. With a hiss of pain the warrior opened his eyes and splayed his arms and legs, arresting his tumble in time to register the fact that he was fast approaching the jungle canopy below. With a grunt of effort and pain, his body acted on instinct while the mind railed at what to do. For only a second he forgot who he was, what he was, and that moment of confusion nearly cost the warrior his life. Then it came rushing back to him, that he was Sciathan Cleite, both a warrior and a soldier who’s very life was dedicated to serving the Emperor and defending His Imperium. More than that though, Cleite was Raven Guard, a member of squad Korvus, an assault marine armed with a jump pack.

Just as Cleite began to come into contact with the jungle canopy, he activated the thrusters of his jump pack, pushing the engines in order to cancel as much of his downward momentum as possible. The effort would have forced him to black out, had his body not been flush with adrenaline. Instead he would get to witness shattering branches on his haphazard descent before finally coming to a jarring halt on the ground below. Pain shot out along both legs and up his spine only to be numbed by pain-killers an eye blink later.

Standing to his full height, Cleite watched the thunderhawk crash into the earth, carving a gash in the ground and throwing debris like it was nothing. Carefully, the assault marine made for the crash, to seek out survivors and retrieve his chainsword as well. He did not know what had caused the ship to crash, but no doubt whatever had done so would surely not stop there.

Cleite tried reaching other members of the squad through the vox system in his helmet, but was answered only by static in the wake of his calls. *That most certainly could not be good.* He thought to himself as he picked his way closer to the downed thunderhawk; there were fires from where the ships fuel lines had ruptured during the crash. Despite that and his trepidation, Cleite made out movement at the base of the ship, dark armoured shapes wearing bulky packs like his own. 

The scarred face of sergeant Korvis himself came from the side of the stricken ship as Cleite approached, noting the sergeant’s decision to fall back in the wake of approaching hostiles, likely those who had some hand in the squads most recent events. Ducking back through the damage that had tossed him out before, Cleite removed his weapon from its holding area where he had been not an hour before, cocking his head when Korvus entered the thunderhawk and moved towards the prone forms of Reyun, Lenox, and Kai. The older warrior began to move the bodies, handling them with all the care of a mad grox at the controls of a plasma-fusion core.

Before Cleite could do anything, the older warrior had finished the work of another. When an apothecary was not able to perform the reclamation of the geneseed, such an act fell to the squad sergeant if he had lived long enough to be trained in such a thing. It was an honour in its own right, but Korvis had chosen instead to pass it off, and to the callous Korvus it appeared. 

_"Reynon and Kai's gene-seeds are here, Lenux's is crushed. No big loss really, now can I hand these things off to someone else, preferably someone less likely to forget about them?"_The older warrior informed sergeant Korvis with all the care of a brat. It was all Cleite could do not to strike the bastard; but instead he chose a different action that might normally put a smile to his face under better circumstances. _“It would not be a big loss if you had been in Lenux’s place, now not only are we less three brothers, but we have you as well to impede us.”_ He said, grabbing the containers as he did so. _“They were the sergeants warriors and your brothers, if keeping their legacy alive is too great a task for you, then I will gladly take such a thing unless the sergeant would take them.”_


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Alesso stepped up at Korvus' words: *"Reynon and Kai's gene-seeds are here, Lenux's is crushed. No big loss really, now can I hand these things off to someone else, preferably someone less likely to forget about them?"*

"If the sergeant would allow me the honour," He began, biting back a rush of harsh words that he wished to say to Korvus. "I would request to carry Brother Kai's Gene-seed, Brother Reyon's too, if you wish it." 

He looked at Korvus, scowling under his helmet at the disinterest the assault marine showed to the death of three astrates and their sacred organs. He bristled at the comment about Lenux, though the battle brother had shown a little too much bravado at times, he had been truly brave and a fine warrior. He sheathed Kai's chainsword, holstered his pistol and strode up to Korvus, waiting for Sergeant Korvis' reply.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

'Bloody skeyt… _nuffgh_… of a slumrat whore's… _hmgmuff_… left tit!'

Damir hissed the oath through clenched teeth as he managed to shift the collection of twisted limbs and wreckage pinning him firmly in the churned loam of the forest floor by a only few centimeters at best. He could feel his overlapping shield of ribs compressing under the weight and was sure that, had he been wearing his helm, the warspirit of his battleplate would have been indicating the stress levels he was under in a belligerent scroll of warning runes across his vision. 

As it was, his helm was maglocked securely to his hip right above his bolt pistol which was, in turn, solidly wedged under the wreckage with the rest of Damir Roath.

The angle at which he had been trapped, along with the bulky presence of his jump pack, made getting any sort of leverage on the debris a test of sheer stubborn strength. A test in which, though he loathed to admit it, Roath was come up short. He could hear the others clambering around the remains of their craft and gave a dangerous hiss when the words of Korvus reached his ears. If it wasn't for the twisted metal and broken flora that held him in place, Roath's fist would have found his battle brother's mouth for such slander to their dead kinsmen,

'Speak another *word *of dishonour towards our fallen brothers and I will personally see that you join them, Korvus! _Every drop of our blood is precious and sacred for it bears Lord Corax's gift._ Lenux was a great warrior and his passing will be mourned by those of us who knew his worth, that his legacy ends here is an indescribable loss to the Chapter as a whole. So shut your mouth before I shut it for you, brother.'

Damir snarled the words as he dug his armoured fingers into the metal sheathing of the wing section; the armoured plating was still smoking slightly from the blast. With a cry of frustration that was far closer to the angry shriek of a wounded Roc than Roath would have liked, he heaved upwards with all of his gene-enhanced might. With a squeal of metal on metal, the section lifted centimeter by agonizingly slow centimeter. The servos in Damir's armour gave a low whine of overbearing, and he could feel body flush with battle stimulants as he continued to force the load higher off his chest.

'I will carry Lenux's _Corvidae _if none bears argument to my claim… once I get out from under this pile of _skeyt _that is.'


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Sergeant Korvis glanced around at his squad as they made their way into the Jungle. Corvane had volunteered to carry as many weapons as he could, and while they would probably not be used by the Assault Squad that often, it was better to have them controlling the weapons than in the hands of the enemy. The dead corpses of Reyon, Kai and Lenux would have to be left behind, as would their armour - as much as Korvis regretted it. At least they still had the geneseed of Reyon and Kai - however, Lenux's had been crushed in the impact, and as Korvus had confirmed, his legacy would not be passed to another chapter recruit. 

Holding up a hand to silence the insults exchanged between Cleite, Roath and Korvus, the Sergeant spoke, "Now is not the time for bickering. Korvus, you will be disciplined for your lack of respect shown to our fallen brothers once this mission is completed."

The Sergeant managed to free Roath from the wreckage after a couple of minutes of struggling with the metal that had once carried Assault Squad Korvis across many a battlefield. Once they were both on their feet again, the Sergeant answered his question. "I would allow you to carry Lenux's geneseed but his is too heavily damaged to be extracted. You and Tev can hold Reyon and Kai's geneseed until they can be safely extracted. I trust that you will guard them like it was your most treasured possession, unlike Korvus here."

"Now though, my brothers, we shall withdraw. We can avenge our fallen on our own terms. Into the woods."

He didn't need to hear the affirmative to know that his squad obeyed his orders.

All: Another generalised update here, I'm afraid. As you make your way away from the crashed Thunderhawk and into the Jungle, you are forced to hack and slash your way through the thick trees with your chainswords in order to get through. After about a mile of nothing but thick jungle, you find that you have come across a small road, protected by various checkpoints, that you can see about a mile of. In the distance, you can hear the sound of Chimeras (full number unknown to the squad) approaching from out of sight, and realise that they are heading in the direction of Fort Indomitable. Sergeant Korvis orders you to remain as silent as possible until the Chimeras have passed. How do you react to this? Do you think that you should be out there, fighting the enemy or do you agree with the wisdom of your Sergeant? 

++

GM's Notes: I should note that however tempted your character is, you should not engage the enemy under any circumstances. They may be more cultists, but you do not know how many of them reside in the Chimeras and the Sergeant has assured you that there are plans to deal with the APCs. There will be action in the next update though, so stay tuned. 

Also, a final note, just remember for those of you that have a few grammar/spelling errors remember to check them before you post.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Alesso tore through the branches, feeling slightly disappointed. He wished he had been able to carry Kai's gene seed, Korvus had no respect for the sacred objects. As he slashed through another vine, he heard the unmistakable trundling noise of a Chimera APC. Korvis ordered the squad not to engage and, judging by the number of vehicles Alesso could hear, this was a wise decision. There could be any number of opponents there and nothing the squad possessed could reliably dent the armored machines.

Still, it couldn't hurt to look at his quarry, Alesso cut himself into a clearing and clambered up a very thick tree. He hauled himself up, branch by branch, until he could see the huge road on which the transports were traveling. Using his enhanced optics, Alesso could see roughly how many APCs there were.
"Emperor's mercy," He breathed "There's dozens of them." 
He leapt down, reporting his sightings and the rough numbers to Korvis, though it was probably a fairly pointless exercise, the squad wasn't going to engage either way.

Alesso then stood still, one hand gently rested on his pistol, the other hung at his side. He sifted once again through the mission briefing, waiting for the sergeant to give the next set of orders.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Aethon stood stiffly, irritated by the other members of the squad but determined to rise above it. Just as he was about to say something to them, Korvis interrupted, and a grim smile settled upon Tev’s face under his helmet. He was growing increasingly worried about the closing enemy when the order to move out was given and he released a breath, nodding and moving off as stealthily as his power-armoured bulk would allow, having already stored the geneseed from Kai as safely as he could, slightly disturbed that he had had to perform such a task. _‘It shouldn’t have happened,’_ he told himself as he moved off, before shaking his head. The others couldn’t see, but hate seethed in his black eyes. They seemed even blacker than normal, absorbing the light given off by his visor display.

Pushing through the undergrowth, he repeatedly checked his display for enemies, and it was only when the mass of markers, indicating the chimera train. He heard the rumble and froze, plans formulating in his mind. And then Korvis gave his orders, and Aethon had to agree. He couldn’t formulate a fool-proof plan to destroy the convoy, so it had to be a matter of wait in the shadows.

He crouched, pistol in his right hand and left on the hilt of his chainsword, waiting for whatever might happen. “Emperor protect us,” he murmured over the comms when Alesso reported the number of APCs rolling towards them, shaking his head. He would have spat if he could, the Chaos-worshipping scum made his blood boil. 

“We need heavier weaponry,” he growled under his breath.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The rebukes of his brothers meant little to Korvus, he tuned them out with the ease of years of practice, as did the promise of disciplinary action promised by the Sergeant. Disciplinary actions gave him something to do and keep his mind focused, and more importantly kept him from rising in the command ranks. Early into his training Korvus had overheard two trainers discussing that he was being watched for command potential. That had been the absolute last thing he wanted, and a good dose of serious insubordiantion and disrespect had crushed that idea permanently. But it never hurt to keep it up every once in a while to dissuade any who thought he might be calming himself. While he had not liked Lenux the comment about his uselessness would have normally been kept to himself, but it had been some time since he'd reminded everyone that he disdained people and had no desire to lead anyone, so it had been good to get that out in the open.

The only thing that Korvus truly wanted was to be a Techmarine. A Techmarine was the lifeblood of a chapter, the true lifeblood. Without them the battle-brothers would be going to war sans armor and weapons, their tanks and ships wouldn't run and they would have nobody to fix the gear they broke all too-often. That was what he truly wanted, and it would never happen if he was promoted to Sergeant. And as marines who could successfully become Techmarines were not common enough to warrant turning away those with potential, Korvus knew that one day his skills would be recognized. It was just a matter of staying out of command until then, and staying alive. The latter was easier than the former really.

Nodding his understanding at the Sergeant, a flippant remark passing through his mind, he did not raise a struggle as Cleite took the containers and handed them to the others. Better they carry them, they could muster real emotions for such a thing. To Korvus gene-seed was merely the organ that made a Space Marine, true it was rare but hardly unique and they could get more from Terra and Mars. But the machines like _Corax's Honor_, and others that were truly unique in the galaxy and could never be replaced. That was something to truly care about, but they would never understand that and he would never understand their obsession with a small bundle of nerve fibres.

Following the Sergeant's orders Korvus moved into the dense jungle and unsheathed his chainsword. The jungle was thick enough that the sound of the revving adamantium teeth was swallowed up, the blade making short work of the local plantlife. Pushing through to the clearing Korvus stopped short as he saw the road and ducked, keeping his profile low and to the ground. As the Chimeras began to trundle along the path Korvus began analyzing their armaments and likely transport capacity, then spoke quietly over the squad vox.

*"Let's see, those look like the common Mars Chimera pattern, transport capacity of 12 men but that's the ideal condition so estimate anywhere from 15-20 inside each one, assuming their human. Armaments of two multi-lasers each as standard and either an underslung flamer or a heavy-bolter as secondary, factor in possible enemy heavy weaponry inside and that is way too much armor for us to take on sergeant. And its probably carrying supplies for the Fort, and reinforcements to man the walls."*

Korvus began theorizing attack routes based on each vehicle's rate of fire and area of effect. The troopers inside he wrote off, they would be frail and weak and afraid, their weapons would not however and it was safe to assume that at least a few would be carrying something other than a broken lasgun or a wooden club. The vehicles were the real threat, even under a stealth approach they couldn't disable all of them, the survivors would wreak a bloody revenge and the element of surprise would be lost. With three men down already the squad was in no shape to take on such a target, at least in Korvus's opinion, but he kept that to himself as he awaited the Sergeant's orders.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Corvane watched as the other members of the team set off into the thick foliage. He started picking up the grenades and ammo that he had collected and started strapping it on to his power armour. After a few minutes Corvane tensed as he heard the rumble of vehicles nearby. He recognized the deep rumble as the engine of a Chimera. The amount of noise suggested a large column of the APC's, all captured by Chaos. This showed that the cultists had already begun salvaging remains of Imperial vehicles and equipment. Just before Corvane left he turned and looked back at the once proud Thunderhawk that he was about to leave to the unexperianced saws and axes of the cultists. He knew in his heart he could not leave it. And so he turned back. Downright destroying the wreck of the Thunderhawk was impossible for Corvane, he could not bring himself to damage the ship futher, but he was a space marine of the Ravan Gaurd, master of stealth and he had the very thing in mind.

Corvane moved quickly because he knew that Chaos forces were closing fast. He found the plasma generator that had once powered the mighty Thunderhawk and using his chainsword managed to cut through the protective layers into the heart of the generator. Using the remainder of the frag grenades that had been in the ship's armoury Corvane built a detonator and explosive device deep within the core. He then used the miles and miles of cables that had once carried power to the ship's onboard systems Corvane created a network of tripwires running all over the inside of the ship. Satasfied with his work Corvane smiled and made his way quickly out of the Thunderhawk before sealing the hole behind him and setting off after his brothers into the trees.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Now is not the time for bickering. Korvus, you will be disciplined for your lack of respect shown to our fallen brothers once this mission is completed."_ Korvis said at last, keeping anyone else from making sure Korvus knew of the foolishness in his words. Cleite had to hold his tongue at the though of Korvus merely being disciplined. These last few years this was not the first of such disrespect paid and discipline dealt.

So biting back further comment, Cleite instead followed after Korvis and began to lift the shattered wing section pinning Roath to the blackened ground. Between the three of them the metal eventually lifted and the last of their squad was able to free himself, but the act had cost them time that they could have better used salvaging as much as possible and laying a surprise for those incoming.

Taking the remaining geneseed canister from his side, Cleite grabbed Roath by the arm. _"There is no time for it little wing, the oaths of Lenux must wait a time for us to honour them."_ His words were little more than a growl, first from the silent admonishment Korvis had given him, to deny him the right to carry one of the two canisters, and then at the thought of this young blood trying to claim the right to bear Lenux's oaths and honours until they could be laid to rest proper.

Leaving the youngest member of the group to his thoughts, Cleite made for the tree-line; only looking back to see the progress of their aggressors and not liking any of what he saw. A part of him wanted to charge them, to take each and every one of their lives as repayment for the deaths caused, the deaths of warriors greater than he.

For the next mile Cleite was forced to deal with moving through the woods. And though some chose to ignore the lessons learned as a scout, to move and make as little imprint as possible, they were lessons Cleite remembered well. The bulk of his jump pack did nothing to help matters, and more than once he wanted to tear away limbs and create a path.

But at long last the tree line began to thin, and Cleite could hear the rumbling of engines in the near distance. The sound was that of ill maintained imperial engines, likely military in nature, or converted to some sort of military. Coming closer to the noise, Cleite spied the comings of a large number of chimera transports, amongst other things, and without thought took a step back into the shadows cast by the tree's.

That is when Korvus felt the need to speak of, and Cleite could only roll his eyes at the 'warrior's' words. _"Thank you Korvus, it is good to see that the apothecaries saw fit to make sure you had more than just the most basic mental functions within that head of yours. For all we know there could be nothing in those, or perhaps some of the Tyrants own. It ultimately matters not. Sergeant, what would you have us do?"_


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Korvus scoffed as Cleite admonished the facts and statistics he had given in an effort to be cooperative. Corsairs? In those clunkers? There was a bigger chance of them coming back to the Imperium and apologizing for the heresy and treachery and all of their other crimes. Turning to Cleite Korvus moderated the amount of anger in his tone and replaced it with sarcasm, he didn't mind being insulted about his attitude or his lack of camaraderie but he did not like his intelligence being insulted.

*"Yeah and those mental faculties that they clearly skipped on you are what's trying to analyze the large convoy of armour with heavy weapons in front of us so we know what we're getting into. Traitors in those sheet-metals? No way, listen to their engines. They sound like they've actually worked at making them break down. And look at how loose their formation is, if there was a Corsair down there they'd be working overtime to impress him and he'd be shooting them for even whispering. No, I don't buy the Corsairs would be watching supply runs, any that aren't in the fortress are probably all on the frontlines killing the Guardsmen. And even if there's only supplies in there that still leaves the guns on the Chimeras, which can get one of us if we're caught, and that assumes the supplies aren't explosive which could go off if we try to destroy them."*

Korvus felt confident in his analysis. Traitor marines were so arrogant that they would never dare condescend to use Chimeras or any lower class of vehicle. They would sooner walk on foot, as would some stupider of the Imperial chapters. The Chimera was a solid unit, nowhere near the level of artifice as a Rhino or a Land Raider but it wasn't so pathetic that a Space Marine couldn't use it and have to feel shame to that effect. And even with only supplies those Chimeras could hurt a marine, their repeating lasguns could damage their armor or even break through it. With damaged armor this early into the mission the parameters of success would lower noticably, especially if it happened to all of them.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Sergeant Korvis sat silently, crouched in the jungle with his hand raised, silencing any fellow members of his squad. "Cleite raises a good point, as does Korvus. However, I am not willing to take any chances. These APCs could have anything from Huron Blackheart himself to just being a decoy. Until we know who we are up against, we cannot strike boldly against them. Let them pass. Our primary objective is Fort Indomitable, and they're heading in the direction of our front lines. We need to-"

He was silenced as the Chimeras rumbled to a halt, one by one. There was at least seven with two Sentinels at the rear of the formation, and Korvis frowned. '_Why were they stopping? They can't have detected us, even I would have trouble... which leaves two possible options. They either have a sorcerer nearby with some ungodly powers, or a have detected our presence via scanners._'

"Sergeant Korvis. Raven Guard Assault Marine," boomed a voice from inside the Chimera on the far left, the one that lead the way. "Whilst I admire your skill at stealth, none can hide from the might of the Ruinous Powers."

"Remain silent," whispered Korvis to his squad. Nobody was leaving the Chimeras just yet, he thought, wondering how the archenemy knew his name. There were several conclusions that he jumped to, each more potentially devastating than the last. A traitor from their own ranks seemed implausible, impossible, but then, it had happened before. They'd all heard the stories of that Raven Guard from the Fourth Company, the one who was named Vaanes. "Do not respond to the traitor."

"You are probably wondering several things by now. Firstly, you may be wondering how I know your name. Well, I have my sources. Secondly, you're probably wondering why my soldiers aren't pouring forth from the Chimeras just yet, and the answer to that is quite simple... There isn't any men. You will no doubt remember the trick that you used to rig your own Thunderhawk to explode when my men discovered it. Well, Sergeant Korvis of the Raven Guard Second Company... let me tell you this."

"I can use the same tactics as well," the male, unknown voice that was filtering through each of the Assault Marine's heads one by one. 

Realising what was about to happen, Sergeant Korvis bellowed, "Get clear, get clear now!"

As the Assault Marines made their way to cover, the Chimeras and the Sentinels exploded, detonating in unison, sending bits of metal, Red Corsair coloured armour in every direction.

All: Before the explosion, each of you have your own reactions has to who the person that addressed Korvis was and how he knew of their location. Do you think he is some sort of sorcerer, or do you suspect a member of your squad as being a traitor? How do you think the Chimeras located your squad in the first place? What are your reactions to the man's comments?

When the explosion happens, you are flung back by the force of the blast, knocking you to the floor for the second time today. Describe the impact of the blast and how you manage to survive. How wounded are you? The closer you are to the source of the explosion, the more likely you are to be more heavily damaged than someone who was further away. Once you recover, think - Why would the enemy destroy his own transports, that could have been full of men? Why would the enemy destroy himself? Was this some sort of decoy, trap? A warning to let you know what the enemy is capable of? What are your reactions to this? 

GM's Notes: A long update, I know. You have until next Saturday to get this update done though, but remember that is not set in stone, although please try and get your update as soon as possible. All will be revealed as to why the Red Corsair forces did what they did, but that will come later in the Roleplay and for now you are meant to be left with questions. Suspicion is raised amongst the squad members, is there anyone that you suspect that could betray the Squad, or do you think that nobody would betray their brothers in a situation like this?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Alesso stood, staring at the front chimera as the voice emanated from it. 
"Sergeant Korvis. Raven Guard Assault Marine" It began in a taunting, amused tone. Alesso bristled at the mocking use of Korvis' honorific. 
The voice continued. "Whilst I admire your skill at stealth, It contiuned, pausing for a slightest moment _And so you should_ thought Alesso _Few are quieter than the Raven Guard, and none are more deadly._
none can hide from the might of the Ruinous Powers." Alesso was seething at these words, who did this traitorous scum think he was? No one should address a sergeant in this way. He was about to say so, when Korvis spoke.

*"Remain silent.Do not respond to the traitor."* Came Korvis' hushed reply. Alesso halted the words instantly, instead looking out to see if he could locate the traitorous leader. To his immense irritation, Alesso could not locate the vile beast. 

"You are probably wondering several things by now. Firstly, you may be wondering how I know your name. Well, I have my sources. _A traitor..._ the thought slipped into Alesso's mind and settled heavily upon him. Someone had told this heretic where the squad was being deployed. He gritted his teeth and continued to listen. 

Secondly, you're probably wondering why my soldiers aren't pouring forth from the Chimeras just yet, and the answer to that is quite simple... There isn't any men. You will no doubt remember the trick that you used to rig your own Thunderhawk to explode when my men discovered it. Well, Sergeant Korvis of the Raven Guard Second Company... let me tell you this."

Alesso began to feel uneasy, the traitor knew what they had done since their deployment. Since the crash. Someone was keeping The Blackheart's minions updated to their every move. Then he reaslised the intent behind the traitor's words: The explosives, the chimeras. He pieced the information together. It clicked just as the Traitor spoke again.

"I can use the same tactics as well,"

Sergeant Korvis just called out a warning as the convoy erupted into flames. The nearby trees burnt and huge chunks of shrapnel spun in all directions. A flying multi-laser whipped towards Alesso's head, who ducked, avoiding the huge weapon. But another piece of shrapnel, a piece of hull almost as big as Alesso himself, smashed into his shoulder, in between the shoulder pad and the chest plate, spinning him around and sending a burst of warnings and alarms into his helmet's display.

He crashed to the ground, spinning and colliding with the base of a tree, which cracked and fell down next to him. He lay there, blackness filling the corners of his vision. He fought to ignore the sedatives that the armour was pumping into his system, making sure he remained conscious and alert. The team could not afford to lose any men to unconsciousness now, an assault could be imminent. He groped for his weapons, trying to retain consciousness. _Must stay awake_ He thought _Must stay awake. Must stay-_.

Alesso collapsed in a heap, his breathing slowing as he fell out of the conscious world. His hand found Kai's chainsword and gripped it, the action jolted him awake. He fought through the sedatives, his body screaming in protest. He looked down at his shoulder, the side of the chest was crumpled and rent, the wing on the sign of the aquilla on the chest was bent and a few small bits of shrapnel were stuck inside. He wrenched them out and large spots of blood welled up on his armour before clotting, almost instantly. He held onto the chainblade and drew his pistol, the two weapons forcing his mind into battle readiness. Years of training and drilling kicked in, forcing off the sedatives. 

He looked around, trying to get a bearing of the rest of the squad's situation. There was total carnage everywhere, trees burned, the ground was littered with chunks of metal and sprawling marines. He looked out to the ruined convoy, an assumption forming in his mind about the Tyrant of Badab.
He was more ruthless than Alesso had imagined and seemed to be willing to go to almost any end to see to his victory. This was good and bad, reflected Alesso. On the one hand, this meant that he would not stop until his considerable forces were drained. On the other hand, this meant that nothing the squad could do would cause a telling blow to The Blackheart, as nothing seemed to matter to him.

Alesso thought back to the Traitorous voice and the implications involved. Someone had betrayed the squad. _But from outside of the squad,_ Thought Alesso _Or within?_. These thoughts played around his mind, endless possibilities and accusations spinning around his head. He banished them, _That's what they want you to think_ he scolded himself. _He intends to turn us against each other, make us unstable._ He cast aside his doubts, they could wait. He set about seeing what he could do to help the others, ignoring the nagging feeling that he might be helping a traitor.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Corvane was still making his way through the trees as he heard a voice in the distance. But it was too faint for him to hear what the unknown person was saying. Corvane increased his pace until he burst out of the thick foliage. He took a moment to slow down before he drew to a halt just as he heard the strange leering voice, which seemed to be coming from the front vehicle in a convoy of Chimera's that had drawn to a halt by the rest of the squad's position.
"I can use the same tactics as well"
Corvane had little time to consider the words before Sergeant Korvis bellowed a warning.
""Get clear, get clear now!"
Corvane stepped back, fired up his jump pack and took into the air. But he was only a meter above ground when an explosion blinded him. the sheer force of the blast tossed Corvane like a rag doll thorough the air as his jump pack engines roared and he spiraled out of control through the air. After what seemed eternity, but was realistically only a few seconds, of stomach turning spins and dives in the air the explosion died and Corvane was thrown into the ground. With an almighty force, that was enough to cause an impact crater, Corvane made contact with the ground.

Corvane had blacked out before he had even hit the ground but he was awoken by the screams of alarms in his ears and the multiple warning lights flashing quickly in his helmet. As he slowly came back to the waking world he felt his armour pumping painkillers into his body but still he felt pain on every inch of his body. He tried to move but he found he was unable to. In fact he could not tun his head. He was faced with a black view on his display and for a hideous moment Corvane feared death had taken him. But he refused. With an almighty effort he pulled his hand from where it was crushed beneath a section of tank twice the size of Corvane himself. After releasing his hand Corvane reached to his head where he pulled off his helmet and took deep breaths of the air, filling his lungs after being suffocated by the weight and claustrophobia. But Corvane knew that he could not stay where he was. From what he had heard of the mysterious voice he knew that someone was feeding information to the chaos followers and that even now enemy forces could be converging upon their position.

And so Corvane lifted his head and surveyed the environment that he could see. With all the warnings and pain he had no concept as to what state his body was in. He saw that his left hand had been impaled by a vicious spike that must have once adorned the Chaos vehicles. But it was no longer on a vehicle, it was pinning Corvane's hand down. Gritting his teeth Corvane reached across and wrenched the spike free from his hand. Even with the painkillers being pumped around his body he still could hardly hold back the scream of pain. But he did and even as he clutched his injured hand to his chest he could feel the flesh reknitting and his hand becoming whole again. Corvane had his hands free and found he could move his waist. He brought himself to look at his legs and saw that they were trapped beneath the wrecked remains of a Sentinel. No matter how much he strained and heaved he knew he had no chance of moving the wreck form his legs. But as he struggled a familiar pair of black gauntlets gripped the wreckage and joined Corvane in attempting to lift the remains.

With the combined efforts of the two space marines they managed to lift the wreck, freeing Corvane's legs. Corvane staggered to his feet and picked up his chainsword and bolt pistol, wick were lying nearby. He then turned and looked into the face of the familiar helmet of Brother Alesso. Corvane smiled at the brother and pulled him into a hug. The wince of pain told Corvane that Alesso had not fared much better in the explosion. As he stepped back he immediately saw the wound in his shoulder, where his shoulderpad and chest plate met. He nodded in sympathy to Alesso before retrieving his helmet and setting off in search of Sergeant Korvis and his fellow battle-brothers.

As he searched, aiding his battle-brothers in any way he could, Corvane's mind was racing. Somehow the voice had known of their movements. That could only be down to three main reasons. They could have been under observation, a highly unlikely option. There was a chaos sorcerer, plausible but also unlikely. Or there was a traitor in the squad, a possible option that Corvane forced out of his mind. He had fought with almost all of these men over many years and trusted most of them. But only most of them. Some he did not know and did not trust. But surly none would be a traitor. And so he pushed the thought away and concentrated on helping his battle-brothers.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

"Cleite raises a good point, as does Korvus. However, I am not willing to take any chances. These APCs could have anything from Huron Blackheart himself to just being a decoy. Until we know who we are up against, we cannot strike boldly against them. Let them pass. Our primary objective is Fort Indomitable, and they're heading in the direction of our front lines. We need to-" The Chimera’s rumbling stopped and Aethon tensed inside his armour, noting the others falling silent as well. _‘What are they doing?’_ he thought to himself. 

"Sergeant Korvis. Raven Guard Assault Marine. Whilst I admire your skill at stealth, none can hide from the might of the Ruinous Powers.” Disbelief rippled through the Raven Guard’s mind; they had covered their tracks and done nothing to draw attention to themselves. _‘They cannot know we are here. This is a ruse ...’_ But even as he told himself that, he knew it wasn’t true. 

"You are probably wondering several things by now. Firstly, you may be wondering how I know your name. Well, I have my sources. Secondly, you're probably wondering why my soldiers aren't pouring forth from the Chimeras just yet, and the answer to that is quite simple... There isn't any men. You will no doubt remember the trick that you used to rig your own Thunderhawk to explode when my men discovered it. Well, Sergeant Korvis of the Raven Guard Second Company... let me tell you this. I can use the same tactics as well.”

He was already moving by the time Korvis ordered them to get clear, pumping his legs as quickly as he could, before attempting a dive behind a huge tree, five metres in diameter. He aided his jump by using his jump pack, gently using it to shunt himself forward. 

Mid-leap, when he was half behind the tree, the APC’s exploded, sending shockwaves of power over a huge area. Shards of red shrapnel peppered him and sensors on his helmet lens read off the scales, and he flew backwards with the raw power; his lens blacked out and then flickered, before finally sparking up again and cycled through three warnings, which were accompanied by 3D diagrams of where the damage was. 

*Warning - Damage To Right Jump Pack Thruster
Warning - Damage To Right Leg
Warning - Systems Overload [Systems Rebooting]*

He found himself on his front, the unintended flight cut short by a clump of thick, soft bushes. Lying there, all the breath drawn out of his enhanced lungs by the heat of the blast, he struggled to take a breath, and found his thoughts were foggy, unclear. As soon as he drew a shuddering, frigidly cold breath, they became painfully clear. He tried to think back to what the mysterious voice said - _“I have my sources.”_

“Sources,” he muttered under his breath, struggling to push himself up. Shaking his head, he tried to think more coherently. “Sources!” This time, his voice came out hard and determined, ++Sergeant Korvis, Aethon checking in. Slight damage to armour, but ready for action.++ From his current position, he couldn’t see any of the others, but checked his screen for the markers denoting their position to give life-signs.

He said nothing more, awaiting Korvis’ orders, and sank into a thoughtful silence. _‘What could his sources be? Not one of us ... No!’_ The thought blazed through his mind, and he assessed each of his comrades. He wasn’t close companions with all of them, but was certain enough in the knowledge none of them were traitors; none of them would fall prey to the Ruinous Powers and forsake the Emperor. _‘Yet what other options are there? Could they have hacked our comms? Locators?’_ Another, more disturbing thought crossed his mind ... Sorcery. His skin crawled as he thought about it, and his primary pounded a little harder. _‘Damn this. We need to take Indomitable. Focussing on this won’t help; finding the information as we go will!’_

Decided, he stood properly and checked his armours’ damage - _‘Nothing too bad,’_ he thought, pulling a two foot sliver of metal from the greave of his right leg. _‘I’m still able to function.’_ A grim smile bloomed on his face, and he checked his weapons, gunning his chainsword engine as quickly and quietly as possibly could. A nod. He was ready.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

*Cleite could not help but to roll his eyes and bare his teeth at Korvus’s rebuke. Did he truly believe the rest of them so blind! Before he had a chance to say as much, sergeant Korvis silenced them both. *_"Cleite raises a good point, as does Korvus. However, I am not willing to take any chances. These APCs could have anything from Huron Blackheart himself to just being a decoy. Until we know who we are up against, we cannot strike boldly against them. Let them pass. Our primary objective is Fort Indomitable, and they're heading in the direction of our front lines. We need to-"_

But before the sergeant could go on, a new voice cut through the air as if on cue. _"Sergeant Korvis. Raven Guard Assault Marine,"_ The disembodies voice began, _"Whilst I admire your skill at stealth, none can hide from the might of the Ruinous Powers."_ It continued, and Cleite noticed his hands instinctively balling into fists at the words. Such a declaration could not be made by just anyone, and mentally Cleite smiled at the prospect that he might have been right and a Corsair was down amongst that lot.

_"You are probably wondering several things by now. Firstly, you may be wondering how I know your name. Well, I have my sources. Secondly, you're probably wondering why my soldiers aren't pouring forth from the Chimeras just yet, and the answer to that is quite simple... There isn't any men. You will no doubt remember the trick that you used to rig your own Thunderhawk to explode when my men discovered it. Well, Sergeant Korvis of the Raven Guard Second Company... let me tell you this."_ The voice went on, and as it spoke of the thunderhawk Cleite had a feeling he knew where things were going. Looking to sergeant Korvis, it was obvious that the veteran had drawn a similar conclusion. Cleite was just turning to hunker down behind cover when Korvis gave the order. He saw Aethon sprinting back; did he truly think he would outrun anything that was about to come their way?

The question was answered a heartbeat later when the convoy exploded, nearly in unison. Shards of superheated metal spray along the outskirts of the treeline, away from where many of the others had been hidden; but not far enough away to avoid repercussion completely. It was all Cleite could do to remain on his feet, forced down to a knee as he braced against the tree he had been using for cover. Amongst the debris still hitting the ground, Cleite spied the remnants of Corsair armour. Whoever or whatever had been in that convoy had borne direct allegiance to the Tyrant, and if those lives could be given up so easily then this was not a good place to be.

Picking himself back up, warning runes flashed across Cleite lense to warn him of fractures along one of his legs. Such minor damage would heal soon enough, and the younger warrior merely shrugged it off as he stalked to find the others. It was not long before he located Alesso and Corvane, and then Aethon as well. _“Not to rob Korvus of his job stating the obvious or worse, but we must move away from here before our enemies choose to make sure their little trick worked.”_ He said, still looking for the fool warrior and little wing Roathe.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Korvus nodded as the Sergeant spoke, glad that somebody had taken his advice and listened to it. Though the thought of Huron Blackheart in those rusted piles of scrap was enough to elecit a low chuckle from him what followed next nearly caused him to gasp, only supreme effort of will kept him silent, although the colour drained from his face. They had been caught. Immediately he began revising the last few moments in his head, nobody had made a mistake. Even his disagreement with Cleite had been near muted and over the vox, there was no way that traitor's with vehicles that even PDF regiments wouldn't want could have cracked their network. And nobody here was a traitor, Korvus knew that while he disliked most of them none of them were traitors and he would bet his soul on that.

As the Traitor that somehow spoke into his head droned on Korvus guessed that it was a psyker present, nothing else could pull off this kind of detection. Could the psyker sense their souls? Was that how they had been caught. Not many psykers could do that so well, but it was the only feasible explanation as to how they'd been caught so easily and so quickly. Korvus was tempted to speak but dared not, even he recognized that such a moment was not the time for sarcasm or a flippant remark. He would make that once they got away.

Before he could formulate his next move Sergeant Korvis yelled at them to get clear, and Korvus also realised what was about to happen. He'd been right, there were explosives inside those Chimeras! Before he could move the Chimeras exploded as one, the sheer force knocking him back and into a bramble bush, his bulk crushing the plant and the impact knocking out the breath he didn't realised he'd been holding in. Immediately he rose and assessed himself, his left shoulder was dislocated which he quickly corrected. A cursory look showed that his armor was a bit scuffed but he didn't see any damage on it, and that was good enough for now. Quickly moving towards the group he saw that the rest of the squad was fine. Smirking at Cleite's remark he pushed his way past some more bushes and showed himself.

*"He's right, rare as that may be. Nobody's stupid enough to put all their trust in something like that, i'd bet they've got a Raptor pack or some Chaos Marines waiting nearby to ambush us after the blast and deal with any survivors. We need to move fast."*

Korvus couldn't fathom the strategy behind this attack. He glanced at the wreckage and saw a wrecked chestplate of Red Corsairs armor in the debris, so whoever did this had the authority to blow up a Chaos Marine and get away with it. That meant that it was definitely a high-ranker, and with the enemy speaking into their minds factored in there was no doubt that it was a Sorcerer they were dealing with, which Korvus quickly voiced to the group. The fact that he had been wrong about the Corsair presence meant little to him, deductive logic was not perfect and he while he would have rather been right he was not petty enough to whine about it.

*"That had to be a Sorcerer speaking, the way he could talk into our heads and find us even when we were hidden so well. He must have sensed our souls or our minds or... something. I don't know how those heretics work, it could have been anything."*


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Korvis was relieved when the HUD display inside his helmet informed him that they hadn't received any casualties from the blast. Sharing a quick glance behind him at the wreckage, the Sergeant noticed that a piece of armour belonging to a Red Corsair Astartes lay mangled in the wreckage, which gave him chills - and showed that the commander of Fort _Indomitable_ had a lot more expandable troops than he had initially thought. To use cultists as meat shield was bad enough, but Astartes? He remembered that the Red Corsairs were once members of the Astral Claws Chapter before they turned renegade, and wondered briefly if the warriors that had been destroyed were either original Astral Claws or from another warband.

“Not to rob Korvus of his job stating the obvious or worse, but we must move away from here before our enemies choose to make sure their little trick worked," Cleite said, scanning the wreckage for the young warrior and Roath, whose life-signs were still active, which was a relief as Korvus was not willing to accept anymore casualties in his squad. The landing had been bad enough, and with his squad already down to six members not including himself, he could not afford to lose another. 

"He's right, rare as that may be. Nobody's stupid enough to put all their trust in something like that, i'd bet they've got a Raptor pack or some Chaos Marines waiting nearby to ambush us after the blast and deal with any survivors. We need to move fast."

"Aye," nodded Korvis, agreeing with the youngster and Cleite. It was rare that these two warriors could actually agree with each other, and the Sergeant decided that it was probably the best time not to interfere. "All Raven Guard, move. We withdraw to a safe distance, but keep your eyes open for attack."

Once they were a certain distance from the blast, Korvis addressed Korvus' second comment that he had made about the fact that it had to be a Sorcerer speaking. "Yes, you're right, Korvus. From now on, we need to be more vigilante than ever. The enemy could come from anywhere, and we must presume that they know where we are at all times."

He hoped they didn't, because otherwise, when the Raven Guard arrived at Fort _Indomitable_, they would find themselves massively outnumbered. They had to keep to the shadows at all times, and only strike where they could be certain they would not be detected. This was a stealth mission, the kind which all Raven Guard Marines excelled in.

However, before he could get any further, the Vox Link in Sergeant Korvis' head crackled into life causing the Sergeant to frown in confusion. The Vox was dead, wasn't it?

++This is Brother-Librarian Kalan of ... Ultramarines ... to all Imperial ... near ... location. I ... managed to hold ... ...Sorcerer who is manipulating ... Vox Link ... Squad ... depleted .... survivors .... wounded ... aid... +++

So the Ultramarines had forces working near their location as well, then? thought the Raven Guard Sergeant, with a smile forming on his face that was hidden beneath his helmet, savoring the fact that he and his squad were not alone this far behind enemy lines, but also acknowledging that it could be a trap. After all, if the Sorcerer was a high-ranking warrior in the rank of the Red Corsairs, and he had to be to be allowed to do something insane like the exploding Chimeras, then what was to stop him from impersonating this Ultramarines Librarian?

"Brothers," Sergeant Korvis addressed the Raven Guard who were now surrounding his position, having not heard the vox that filtered through his ears. "I have just received a vox, however impossible that it may sound, that states we are not alone in these jungles. An Ultramarine Librarian has apparently managed to find himself in a dangerous situation and is requesting our assistance. This is a decision that I am going to leave to you, for a change. Do you think that it is a trap laid by the enemy, or is this a real Ultramarine?"

All: Okay, there are two ways that this story can go now and is the first of what I hope to be many situations which will let you decide where the Roleplay will go. You can PM each other to decide which course of action you want to take, whether you think you should go and rescue the Ultramarine, or do you think that this is the enemy playing their tricks to lure you into a trap? Remember, most members of the Assault Squad are still young initiates so the Sergeant could be doing this to test their reactions. So What is your call? Do you aid the Ultramarine even though it may be a trap, or do you refuse to go to his aid? This decision could be influenced by many things, such as - Have you seen Ultramarines in action before? Do you respect Guilliman's descendants or do you loath them? Do you take it upon your duty as a Space Marine to aid as many Imperial forces as you can, or do you think that aiding the Ultramarine will take valuable time from the mission? 

Each choice will have its repercussions and its benefits, so it's up to you to choose where you want this Roleplay to go. Are you willing to deviate from your mission or do you not want to risk the fact that this might be a trap? 

GM's Notes: Euphrati, I strongly suggest that you post before Next Monday (which is the deadline for this update), and if you cannot make it for any reason than let me know, either in a PM or in a Recruitment Thread.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"He's right, rare as that may be. Nobody's stupid enough to put all their trust in something like that, i'd bet they've got a Raptor pack or some Chaos Marines waiting nearby to ambush us after the blast and deal with any survivors. We need to move fast."_ Korvus responded from behind Cleite, and the younger warrior could swear he caught the hint of a smile on those words. _“You mock me once and are proven wrong for it, and barely minutes later you mock me again Korvus? If whoever is behind this has more traitor marines at their disposal then they would either have already committed them in lee of the explosion. If anything they would send any rabble with them first, to ensure our focus is hindered.”_ He spat back his retort, putting emphasis on the word traitor, because follower of the chaos gods or not that is what anyone who followed the Tyrant was.

Sergeant Korvis, however, silenced any further conversation between the two of them when he gave the order for the group to move out. Cleite did so without another word, and it was not his mouth and words he wished to use against Korvus should the fool mock him a third time. Not long into their progress, Korvis moved closer to Korvus to speak with him of some matter, Cleite did not bother to listen in for he did not care to hear his sergeant chastising or praising the cur. He did stop, however, when he saw Korvis cock his head to the side and stop in his tracks, as if he was getting a long range message despite the jamming in effect.

_"Brothers,"_ Korvis began, garnering everyone attention and stopping them all. _"I have just received a vox, however impossible that it may sound, that states we are not alone in these jungles. An Ultramarine Librarian has apparently managed to find himself in a dangerous situation and is requesting our assistance. This is a decision that I am going to leave to you, for a change. Do you think that it is a trap laid by the enemy, or is this a real Ultramarine?"_ He finished, turning to each of them and awaiting an answer.

_“I can only speak for myself sergeant, but I did not receive any message over the long range vox. If it is only you that has, then in conjunction with that voice and the previous trap it is likely that this is much the same.”_ Cleite spoke up after a few moments of thinking. _“Did anyone else receive this message?”_ He asked, spreading his arms to encompass the rest of the group.

_“Regardless of this being a trap or not, the risk of the call being genuine cannot be ignored. From what we have seen so far, our enemies are good at predicting our movements, and they may be hoping to either flush us out or have us turn our backs on an ally. I say we give the traitors what they expect, but on our own terms. We should send only two of our number to aid this Ultramarine as the rest hold back. If it is indeed a trap, then those two who have gone proceed to fall back into a trap of our own making, ambush our ambushers.”_ Cleite finished, hoping that the elder warriors would agree with his idea; to goad their enemies into thinking the squad was being fooled until that mistake was realized to late.

_“I volunteer to go as one of the pair acting as bait.”_


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Korvus bristled as Cleite once again mocked him. Was he really fool enough to take the chance that a pack of screaming killers were descending on their position right now? Koruvs took a step forward and prepared to settle things with the brute once and for all, he didn't need to fight him, just make it clear that despite his blunt nature Korvus was a team player, he just didn't talk like one. Before he could begin his lecture Sergeant Korvis stepped forward and silenced any retort that Korvus may have made. He was not about to disregard the Sergeant just to snap back at Cleite.

Korvus nodded as the Sergeant agreed with them both and gave the order to move out. As he began to walk briskly through the brush Korvus raised an eyebrow as Korvis approached him, ideas about the Sergeant's intent formulating in his mind even as the Sergeant closed in and began to speak. Korvus nodded as the Sergeant explained his agreement with him on the matter of the Sorcerer. Korvus gave his assent to the Sergeant's suggestion, when an ugly thought began to implant itself in his head. He cursed inwardly for not having seen it immediately, but before he could share his new theory with the Sergeant he noticed that Korvis was listening to his vox.

*"Brothers,"* Sergeant Korvis addressed the Raven Guard who were now surrounding his position, having not heard the vox that filtered through his ears. *"I have just received a vox, however impossible that it may sound, that states we are not alone in these jungles. An Ultramarine Librarian has apparently managed to find himself in a dangerous situation and is requesting our assistance. This is a decision that I am going to leave to you, for a change. Do you think that it is a trap laid by the enemy, or is this a real Ultramarine?"*

Korvus nearly chuckled. A starch-shirt of Guilliman was here? Alone? That violated so many precepts of the Codex that the idea was laughable, not even Ultramarine scouts would operate like that. A Raven Guard would, but the Codex was not the same to the Sons of Corax as it was to the Sons of Guilliman. He found it hard to believe that a single Ultramarine, a Librarian at that, was alone behind-enemy-lines and contacting for their help. It sounded like a trap, and the chance of that was too great to take.

*"I say we send scouts sir, no Ultramarine would be operating so far into enemy territory alone, and definitely not a psyker. Breaks too many regulations of the Codex. We already know the enemy has a Sorcerer, one that can get into our heads, and they know we wouldn't ignore a distress call from another Chapter. If it is them though then they know we survived, so their Sorcerer can probably still sense us. I say we help them but we don't all go, its too risky. Cleite and one more should go, examine the situation. If its a trap, then I say the ambush idea is a good one, if its not then we find out why an Ultramarine Librarian is here alone and operating so far beyond what the Codex says they should be doing."*

His intention made clear Korvus walked up to the Sergeant and offered his latest thoughts. *"Sir, something came to me a moment ago and I think we should consider another possibility regarding the Sorcerer and his knowledge of us. Cleite was right about those transports carrying Corsairs and I was wrong, I thought traitors were smart enough not to blow up their own Marines. But I was right about the explosives, and those transports seemed like they'd been prepared to explode. Which means that Sorcerer might have known we were coming before we even got here, and if he did then they might have been preparing for us."*


LotN


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Alesso listened to his brothers talking, weighing up the options in his head. Both Cliete and Korvus had a point, considering the most recent events, the chances of this being a trap was frankly overwhelming. On the other hand, Alesso knew that they could not allow any imperial servant to die if they could help it. The Tyrant of Badab was a grave threat to the imperium, he had been for many years. If they could damage him badly now, perhaps even slay the tyrant, then it would save dozens of imperial worlds and countless imperial lives. But the imperium needed every able-bodied soldier they could muster to overcome this devious foe.

Alesso winced slightly at Cliete's use of the word _'bait'_, which was, in Alesso's view, a rather blase way of considering the life of an Astrates. But Alesso couldn't fault the logic in his plan. If these heretic scum thought they could outwit the Raven Guard, their leader was more insane that Alesso had previously imagined. Unlike some of their more belligerent bretheren, the Sons of Corax were the silent blades, thrust in the dark. Nothing evaded their notice and none can stay their wrath. 

Korvus also gave a valid argument, none of the Ultramarines would dare to break the tenets of their precious Codex, they were quick to remind anyone that it was Guilleman who wrote the Codex Astrates and they were pressured by that knowledge to follow it's rules to the letter. It was doubtful that a librarian of that chapter would be deployed so deep in enemy territory, especially unaided. It was too suspicious a circumstance to ignore the obvious threat of a trap.

Alesso stepped forwards and spoke. His armour a shade of dull orange in the flickering fires of a burning tree. He faced Korvis with a steady gaze under his expressionless helm as he addressed the squad's leader.

"I agree with them, if there is even the chance of a fellow astrates in need somewhere then we must do all we can to help, but let us not ignore the obvious potential threat, our foe is devious and we should remain vigilant. We should prove ourselves to be the perfect example of the Raven Guard, striking unseen from the shadows and outwitting those who are foolish enough to believe themselves beyond the reach of our blades."

He paused for a moment then spoke again. "If you would allow it, Brother-Sergeant, I would take my usual role in this strategy, to stand and watch from the shadows, until the enemy come within our reach."


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

"Very well," commented Korvis, looking up at his brothers as they made their way through the Jungle. "Thank you for your input. Cleite, Roath, Tev. You three will go to the Librarian's location. If his cry for help is geniuene, then we have nothing to fear, and we can find out what the Librarian is up to so far behind enemy lines without risk of losing more men. However, if there is no Librarian, or that Librarian is a tool of the enemy, then the rest of us will be waiting in reserve. To strike. Victorus aut Mortis."

"Victorus aut Mortis," the six other Raven Guard warriors echoed, before half of the warriors under Korvis' command advanced ahead of the rest as Korvis told them the location of the wounded Ultramarine.


Cleite, Roath, Tev: 

As you make your way through the undergrowth, you remain watchful for clear signs of the enemy. It doesn't take long before you come across a small clearing, where you find a Drop Pod bearing the colours of the Ultramarines sitting dead in the centre. There, you find an Ultramarine that is clearly a Librarian, surrounded by a squad of five Ultramarine Tactical Marines, bearing the colours of the Fifth Company. Relieved that this is not a trap, several questions leap to your mind. Why are the Ultramarines operating against the guidelines of the Codex Astartes? Why is there no evidence of other Ultramarine force operating on Thorodon Major when the Raven Guard were informed they were on Thorodon Secondus? 

Before the Ultramarines can answer your questions, you hear gunfire from nearby, and realise that your brothers are under assault by enemy forces. After the initial signs of hostility between the depleted squad of Ultramarines and your own forces, you must take up arms together as you rush to find out why your brothers have fired their weapons. 

End your update shortly before joining combat. There are five Red Corsair Raptors engaging the other half of the squad. 

Korvus, Shaan, Reshi: 

As you hang back from your three brothers allowing them to advance, what are your feelings about being denied this honour of being the "bait", or do you view it as an honour? Do you prefer lurking in the shadows rather than being thrust headlong into danger?

As you wait for the call from your brothers who are finding the source behind the Distress Call, you find yourselves attacked by a five-man squad of Red Corsair Raptors, descending from the skies above. You find yourselves outnumbered, and must hold out against the Chaos Space Marines until the remaining members of your squad arrive, although in this update, you must not post about your reinforcements arriving - that will happen next update.

The Deadline for this Update will be Wednesday 1 August.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Alesso stalked through the trees, his hand inadvertently slid over his bolt pistol's handle. He was glad he wasn't in the 'bait' group, his role had never been loud or aggressive, it had always been that of silence and patience. He only noticed the action when the weapon hung loosely in his hand. He did not re-holster the weapon, he'd never had any reason not to trust his instincts before now, why should he start? 

Pushing aside low hanging flora, Alesso stopped. He stood for a few moments, scanning the surrounding trees for any movement other than his two brothers behind him. Nothing stirred, not ever the wildlife. Alesso's sense of unease grew, his grip on the pistol tightened and his eyes darted in the shadows, his heightened senses making him aware of just how empty the forest was. Something was wrong here. Alesso sensed a trap. 

"Brothers, we should-" He began, but stopped when he heard the familiar noise of jump packs above. He flicked his eyes skyward just in time to activate his jump pack, blasting him backward before a screaming, red being smashed into the ground next to him. Alesso blinked rapidly, lying on his back, his jump pack propping him up in a sitting position. He looked up at the power armoured being standing in front of him, a chainbladed axe revving in one hand. The red corsair raptor strode towards him raising his bloody weapon above his head. Alesso's bolt pistol spat a trio of rounds at the approaching warrior, who twitched as the bullets sparked and put small craters in his red plate with each shot. 

The Raptor roared and threw himself forwards at the Raven guard. Alesso had one thing to be thankful for, however long ago this heretic left the emperor's light, it had been long enough for him to forget the strict battle discipline that all astrates were taught. The insane warrior threw himself on top of Alesso, who rolled back a little and slammed both boots into the raptor's exposed chest. The heretic fell backwards with a roar of indignation, giving Alesso time to rise.

He ran back a few steps to his brothers' location, half turning mid run to lose another four shots off in the general direction of the raptors.

"Brothers! We are under attack!" He said over the vox, attempting to hail the rest of the squad. "Defensive formation!"

He reached the rest of the combat squad and turned to face the traitors, hoping that his brothers would form up on his left and right. He raised his bolt pistol and shot at the raptors in the trees.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Aethon nodded grimly at Korvis’ order. Without waiting for anything else, Tev turned and started to carefully push his way through the vegetation that surrounded him, looking warily around. The thought, _‘This has to be a trap,’_ flashed through his mind but he instantly dismissed it. 

“Regardless, we have to investigate!” he murmured to himself. “Astartes could be in danger, we have no choice.” And with that, Aethon put the thought out of his head and concentrated, searching for signs of Chaotic interference. His hands flexed, the left clenching instinctively around the hilt of his chainsword, but he resisted the urge to rev it. An anxiousness started to eat at his stomach, and try as he might the thought couldn’t be banished. 

Drawing close to the origin of the suspect message, he stopped, and, quickly, spoke to his battle-brothers over the comm. ++_Brothers, I suggest that we approach from three separate angles, just in case this _is_ a trap_++

Leaving them to decide whether they would or not, he started straight forward, taking a few steps before breaking out into the small clearing, bolt pistol aimed ahead and chainsword held at the ready. He immediately took the scene in, and numerous questions ran through his mind, and then annoyance replaced them. _‘Typical of the sons of Guilliman,’_ he told himself. He focussed on the squad of marines themselves, and then saw the librarian himself. _‘So it wasn’t a trap.’_ He lowered his pistol slightly and stopped his chainsword revving, to show he wasn’t going to attack them. He thought back to the last time he’d fought side-by-side with Ultramarines, and cursed them again for their arrogance.

“Brothers of the Ultramarines Fifth Company, I am Aethon Tev, of the Raven Guard Second Company.” His voice was biting and cold, clearly portraying his feelings towards them. 

“Why are there no records of you operating here? Hell, what, in the name of the Emperor, are you doing here?” he asked. None of them could see his eyes, but they were hard as steel and full of determination. No-one replied, because the sound of gunfire shattered the peace, tearing throughout the forest and resounding heavily in the close air. Tev turned his head, and waited with baited breath, thinking, _‘the others,’_ with the slight shudder of shock. More gunfire, sounding like a thunderclap, reverberated. A second passed, thoughts flickering through his mind, and then he came to a decision. He had to help the others, and they probably couldn’t do it alone. 

He looked at the librarian, who, despite not looking at him, seemed to be thinking the same thing. Aethon nodded at nobody in particular, gunned his chainsword and said to the Ultramarines. “The rest of Squad Korvis. We’re already depleted. Will you help?” He’d already started moving, assured they would feel the same sense of duty to aid him as he had to aid them. 

He streaked away through the trees towards the continued sounds of gunfire, steely determination once again showing on his hidden face. The Raven Guard punctuated his already inhuman pace with short burst of his jetpack, and after only a couple of minutes he saw a flash of red before him. He thought back to the exploding Chimeras, painted in Red Corsair colours. He slowed down slightly, trying to ensure he’d retain the element of surprise when he showed himself.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Corvane nodded in agreement as the Seargent issued orders. Corvane had been thinking carefully about the multiple options available to the squad and he could see the wisdom in the plan. He turned and followed the other ‘watchers’ into the trees where they could cover the rest of the squad if it was, as he suspected, a trap. Corvane himself moved away from the rest of the group and crouched down into a large bush where he could watch the progress of the other half of the squad better. He saw them reach a drop pod that bore the marking of the Ultramarines and engage in conversation with a Librarian who was being guarded by a handful of Tactical Marines. After deemng that it was indeed not a trap Corvane turned back to the rest of the squad, onlt to find himself face to face with the distinctive figure of a Red Corsair Raptor.

Corvane only had seconds to react as the roaring chain-axe swung at his neck. Corvane dropped to the ground and swung his chain-sword up into the Raptor’s torso. The revving blade made contact and cut through the ceramite armour that the Chaos Marine wore. The Raptor staggered back and Corvane fired four rounds into the Raptor from point blank with his bolt pistol. Not waiting to see if the Red Corsair fell Corvane turned and set off through the trees. He burst from the foliage in time to see Alesso running towards him with more Raptors on his tail. Corvane’s years of training took control and Corvane fired his bolt pistol past Alesso with pinpoint accuracy. Alesso drew to a halt and turned to face the fast-approaching Chaos Marines. He heard Alesso’s voice cming in over the static that had filled his vox since the crash.

"Brothers! We are under attack! Defensive formation!"

Corvane quickly arrived at Alesso’s side and continued to fire at the approaching Red Corsairs.

“Understood Brother Alesso, I am at your side”

Even as Corvane fired in controlled accurate bursts his hand clenched the hilt of his chainsword as he revved it into life.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_“ Cleite, Roath, Tev; you three will go to the Librarian's location. If his cry for help is genuine, then we have nothing to fear, and we can find out what the Librarian is up to so far behind enemy lines without risk of losing more men. However, if there is no Librarian, or that Librarian is a tool of the enemy, then the rest of us will be waiting in reserve: to strike. Victorus aut Mortis."_ Korvis said, finally making the decision for the lot of them in regards to what would be done and silencing any further discussion over who would be acting as bait. Cleite did not like it, that three would go rather than the two he had advised, but the decision was ultimately not up to him and so he did not argue. There was a moment of joy that filled the warriors heart, that sergeant Korvis would give him the honour of being one to undertake this task, in addition to the fact that the foolish Korvus was not also given that same honour. It did not last for long, for Cleite would need all of his focus on the task at hand rather than something superficial like his dislike of the dishonourable elder squad-mate.

_"Victorus aut Mortis,"_ The words all but flowed automatically from his lips, and without another word he was off with Tev and Roath. It was not long before the forest began to show signs of recent and violent intrusion. The content of chemicals within the air, and the lack of noise from indigenous creatures being dead give-aways. _Brothers, I suggest that we approach from three separate angles, just in case this _is_ a trap. __Tev said, and Cleite found himself agreeing with this sentiment; it was a sound move that the veteran had chosen. Though it weakened them as a group, the fact that they could strike or observe from multiple angles allowed for a better chance to gather information._

_Cleite moved to flank the veteran marines right side, and it was not long before his enhanced vision picked out the blue and gold form of an Ultramarine drop pod. As the younger assault marine got closer, he noticed Ultramarines near the downed craft; and that fact disturbed him. Sergeant Korvis had spoken only of a single Ultramarine librarian, not several of their warriors. And more, there was no sign of danger or trouble that he could make out. Before any of this could be relayed or confirmed with the others, Cleite spied the black form of Tev breaking cover from the trees to approach the Ultramarines. He spoke, his tone little more than that of accusation and reproach and hardly what the younger warrior would have considered even if he ignored these inconsistencies._

_“Take care little wing, there is something amiss here. Something that even a wizened warrior like Tev cannot see; or will not.” Cleite whispered in the battle cant used by his Raven Guard brothers through the vox unit in his helmet. That Tev was able to make use of his gave Cleite some meager hope that his message would be carried over to Roath. Before any of the Ultramarines deign to answer the questions issued by Tev, gunfire erupts from elsewhere in the forest, and it does not take a superhuman warrior to guess from whom it is likely coming from._

_Tev informs the Ultramarines of the likely cause, and Cleite cannot help but curse the veteran’s haste. If he had taken even a moment to think about what they had been told, what they had known, then the older warrior might realize the potential folly he had just made. Until this moment, these Ultramarines were unaware that there was anyone else of beyond Tev, and now he had betrayed that fact._

_As much as he wanted to follow the quickly retreating form of Tev, it was more important that Cleite held his ground and kept an eye on these Ultramarines, lest this truly be a trap and the others find themselves beset by attackers on two fronts without support. “Hold your ground little wing.” He whispered to Roath, holding his own position while hoping that his concern proved to be untrue and these space marines truly were allies that could be counted upon._


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Korvus crouched in the bushes as the "bait" advanced forward. He did not envy them their unappealing task, not only having to serve as a lure for the Chaos Marines but also to have to deal with the unbending Ultramarines. The latter was the part that he was mostly thankful he did not have to deal with and that the brute Cleite would have to suffer instead, he could stay back and serve as reinforcements if need be, plus he knew that eventually a crack about the Codex would come out of his mouth and the Ultramarines would be all over him and trying to lecture him on the greatness of the Codex and that their Chapter should stick closer to its tenants rather than the teachings of Corax. Korvus snorted, the day that happened was the day he would spend his own life in combat pointlessly and with gratitude.

Before he could make a sarcastic remark about the Ultramarines he heard the throttling of a jet engine and looked up to see a pair of blood-stained talons driving right at him. Narrowly bringing up a gauntlet he grabbed the taloned-boot and used its momentum to hurl it over his head and into the dirt. It was then that Korvus got a better look at his attacker, he both grinned and inwardly sneered at the hideous traitor before him. Its hands and feet were taloned and it walked on all four, scuttling like a bird mixed with a reptile. Its helmet was sharp and narrow, like a raven's skull, but carved into the shape of a screaming daemon with scars running through both of its eyes. Its armour was the typical random nature of the Red Corsairs, a mix of reds, oranges and blacks. Its gauntlets were so filled with claws that a weapon would be superfluous, and indeed the heretic didn't carry a blade. Its howl was horrific as it lurched forward, it's jets boosting itself forward like a rocket towards the lone Raven Guard.

Korvus saw Shaan and Reshi band together and would have joined them but the Raptor stood between him and his fellow Raven Guard. Quickly drawing his chainsword he gunned the ignition and met the traitor's charge with a powerful side-strike that threw the traitor off-course and opened up a large gash on its helmet, which bled black ichor. The traitor screeched and its claws exploded into life, lightning crackling across each bladed finger. Korvus barely had time to enter a defensive stance when the traitor barrelled into him again, this time striking the blade head on with one talon and using the other to score a cut across the silver aquila on Korvus's chest-plate. Snarling Korvus drew his bolt pistol with his free hand and shot the traitor's leg, the Raptor wailed and smashed the pistol from his hand, trying to drive its claw further in while its other claw threw sparks into the air as the chainsword ground against it.

Korvus lashed out with a head-butt and bought himself a second, enough time to tear his chainsword free and drive it into the traitor's shoulder, he kept his calm as he carefully bisected the traitor from shoulder-to-hip, accepting several scratches from the razor claws that left scars on his shoulder pad and across his gorget. The chainsword roared as it cut through the traitor, it's severed top-half falling to the ground. Turning his gaze he saw Shaan and Reishi firing at the traitors and moved to support them, grabbing his fallen pistol from the ground, and snapping off-shots at the circling Raptor pack as he went.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Sergeant Korvis, Shaan, Korvus and Reishi engaged the traitor marines. One had already been cut down by Korvus, the body of the Power-Armoured Red Corsair now was split in two, and they were an enemy down. Shaan and Reishi had been yet to kill a Red Corsair, leaving the enemy sharing even numbers with them, although the Astartes' morale had been boosted by the death of one of their marines, even if it had been Korvus who had slain it. Striking from the shadows where possible, the Raven Guard utilized their training instructions against the Raptors, who were engaging their loyalist counterparts in battles both in the sky and on the jungle floor. Sergeant Korvis took the jump pack on another Red Corsair by striking from behind, but before he could deliver the killing blow, one of his red-armoured allies attacked the Sergeant from the side, causing him to break away, fall back to the shadows - where he could strike again at the oncoming attackers.

Cleite: You watch the Ultramarines, lead by Kalan, follow the Raven Guard past you as though they move to aid Tev, still not speaking. It appears they were genuine after all when you see them engage the Red Corsairs in direct combat, but this still raises doubts. Why are they here, even if they are loyal? What is their objective and why are they going outside of the Codex Doctrines? And remember what the Sorcerer did to the Chimeras - could the Ultramarines only be a temporary ally? 

That was when the Ultramarines entered the fray, lead by Librarian Kalan, and it proved that the injured squad was true to their word, giving the loyalists fresh hope and surprising the Red Corsairs. Although they did not fight with the stealth tactics that the Raven Guard did, the Ultramarines were still a formidable force even with the Red Corsairs still having the advantage of the air, although Korvis' Astartes were countering that. 

All: With your Ultramarine allies, you now find yourselves outnumbering the Red Corsairs. Your side has thirteen marines - including a Librarian, someone who is clearly Ultramarine Sergeant judging by his heraldry, and a Raven Guard Sergeant, whilst the Red Corsair Raptors now only have four astartes, and one of them has a crippled jetpack. Your goal is simple - defeat them, using the Raven Guard way. Remember, you are fighting with a fellow first founding Chapter, the Ultramarines. Do you attempt to show off your fighting skills and demonstrate your 'superiority' over the sons of Guilliman, or do you see the advantage of working with them. 

GM's Notes: You will have to work together to ensure that the same Red Corsair does not get killed twice by different people. There are four. One Ultramarine can be killed, although again, you may have to decide who gets to first write about the update for that one. (Ideally, the first person who posts - so the others can highlight their reactions).

If anybody has any issues with this post, like there was a few with the previous one, contact me as soon as possible either by PM or in the recruitment thread and hopefully I can sort it out. I'll admit that I'm not the best Roleplay out there, despite running two/three in the past, they all failed and I'm trying to get a complete one this time. I should have this finished by the end of the year at the latest if all goes to plan, but hopefully I should be able to finish it sooner. 

Deadline will be Saturday 11.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Without a word, the Ultramarine librarian began to follow after Tev towards the distant sounds of fighting. The Ultramarines that had been guarding the drop pod followed suit, covering each other from potential attack as they made way through the foliage. Cleite snorted at this display, not because of their actions, for it was a sound tactical move, but more-so the fact that their attempts to move silently were sad at best. Without a word to Roath, Cleite made his way along the advancing groups flank, sticking to the shadows of the forest as his training had taught him to do and before long they were upon a scene of the rest of the squad fending off attack from similar foes.

Cleite recognized the hunched forms of raptors and a sneer painted itself on his face without thought. Traitor marines in general were a bastard perversion of their ilk, but raptors were even worse. Some, he had learned over the years, were little better than frothing animals; and indeed a raptor fighting the honourless Korvus was doing so on all fours. Despite not having a weapon beyond claws, the thing was giving the veteran warrior a hard time, but ultimately the reach of Korvus’s chainsword proved the better.

And then the Ultramarines entered the fight, taking aim with bolters and spitting out lethal hails of fire. The rounds appeared to have the desired effect of throwing the traitor marines off, forcing some to fall back from advantages and causing direct damage in other cases. Despite this sight, despite seeing the likes of raptors being gunned down or cleaved, Cleite forced himself to remain out of the fight. If he rushed from the trees now, he would give himself away to these Ultramarines, give away the fact that Tev was not the only one who had been searching for them, and giving these Ultramarines a better idea of their strength.

No, if they turned out to be nothing more than another trap then they could not all be ensnared in it, squad Korvis would need any and all advantages it could muster in the end. And so, instead of taking to the air and taking the life of a vile traitor, Cleite clenched his teeth and simply observed; keeping his senses open for any further movement to indicate enemy reinforcements.


----------

